# I need to stop being mean to my GSD



## watkine (May 23, 2013)

Katy 10 months old is a very engergetic dog. I know she needs exersize and we play fetch till she wants to quit. Then i give her no more that 15 mins of training. She is doing well. Problem is I can go inside to get a beer and she acts like she just saw me and she has been alone for the whole night. I can not find any treats she likes. (really need suggestions). I just lost my Catahula Cur that was the most obediant dog (except for tearing crap up when unattended) he would do anything for me. Katy just seems to have a screw loose and I find myself getting REALLY mad at her. I rolled up a paper to stop her from juming and she has just about quit that but when I go out in the mornings she still does it horribly because she has not seen me all night. I hate to say it but I have swatted her with my hands or feet...I have to stop this! I have trained many other Dogs but I swear she has a screw loose or something. JUST LIKE DORY OFF NEMO! 
Good news is I have only had her for a week and she had NO manners at least she will sit and heel now. So how long or does the hyperness or absent mindedness ever end? And what is a good treat?? I will make her a good dog but I have never gotten this frustrated training any of my other dogs..Help:wild:


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

You have had a 10 month old puppy with no training for a week and you expect her to behave like your departed dog, and you have used a newspaper and hands and feet to hit her. Rehome the dog before you ruin her life.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

A new dog will not take the place or be the same as the old dog. Dogs do not have to be hit to be trained. That should never happen.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I can't address the rest of your problems..I'm no expert..I'm really asking you not to hit her though -- for one thing even with not being an expert that's only going to make her behave worse. 

as far as treats..roxy's favorites are the Nutro Crunchy Treats..I get the peanut butter flavored one and blueberry flavored ones...natural and seem to be pretty good for her. They also have banana ones but those have a sugar count..these other 2 don't.

have you tried a clicker and a 1 word command for "off". I've done that and Roxy is 16 weeks and already knows OFF. when she is jumping or counter surfing that's the word we use. I keep the clicker with me when I know those 2 things are going to be an issue...at supper time and when we all wake up. So clicker for staying "off" and a treat.


----------



## Aliqua (May 16, 2013)

Would you hit a 3 year old child if they showed excitement to see you - regardless of how long it had been since they saw you last?

Raising your hand and hitting them causes them to have fear of something. If you think she has a screw loose how do you think she is going o react when she's matured and you raise your hand or go to kick her --- gambling with FIGHT or flight i think... 

Perhaps you should seek some PROFESSIONAL advice or consider the fact that you don't have a connection with this dog and may do her more harm than good if you continue to house her...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How old is your dog, and how much research did you do on the behavior and needs of GSD puppies before getting your dog?


----------



## nhstadt (Aug 20, 2012)

No need to kick... a stern NO! and a swat on the nose seems to work fine for me. if the dog yelps, its too much, just need to show you mean business. I adopted my dog at a year old, didn't know a **** thing, now I am constantly receiving complements on how well behaved and obedient my dog is. But be sure to provide more positive reinforcement and praise when the dog does good. You don't want her to be afraid, but you want her to respect your authority and understand when she does what you want her to it makes you happy and she receives praise, and the dog will strive to make you happy. It's that simple.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Try the dried liver treats. My dogs love them. There's also dried chicken, duck, etc...you get the point. Carry the treats around with you and work on basic commands as well as a calming command. Pick whatever word you want to call it-settle, relax, calm, etc....I think when a dog is that excited, it's best to ignore them first and only give attention once they calm down. I would get into a basic obedience class with her too which will give you the benefit of guided instruction as well as strengthen the bond you have with her. I'm not sure what kind of dog she is in terms of temperament but I have two and one would react like her world was ending if I swatted her whereas the other one would think I want to play. Regardless though, neither one would think I'm training. Good luck and sorry for the loss of your other dog.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

For treats have you tried hot dogs. I buy them when on sale for 99 cents. Please don't hit the pup. I know the frustration. Try to redirect that frustration, from pup to something else or yourself. Getting her to do anything within a week is good. All is not lost. There is something under the Dory.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

Sounds like she doesn't want to be that dog in the back yard. Yes, you spend some time with her, but she isn't being treated like she's apart of the family. Chances are she can't contain herself, happy to see you back so soon. She's screaming for attention. My suggestion is sternly say no and give her your back till she calms. Other suggestion, give her more of your time even if it's just sitting at your feet erstwhile watching a movie. While some dogs are harder to train then others, 99% of the time the dog isn't the problem, it's the people who have or currently care for them.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

She is 10 months, still just a big baby. Where did you get her? Was she given up because she was too hyper for her previous owner? High energy dogs can be very frustrating and since you chose to give her a home you are going to have to add patience to your repertoire. She is what she is right now and you are going to have to go back to kindergarten with her and start over. You can do it. Get help, read about training and obedience. Make her into a project you will be proud of.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

can you guys who use the dried liver and stuff tell me the brand please..I am looking for some other good healthy treats for my girl. Thanks


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Sounds to me like you have no business having a dog but that's just my opinion


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

lyssa62 said:


> can you guys who use the dried liver and stuff tell me the brand please..I am looking for some other good healthy treats for my girl. Thanks


Mine is from PureBites


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

PureBites, Orijen, and Stella & Chewy all make good dehydrated treats.

Just look for anything that's clearly identified as all meat (no byproducts) and made in the USA or Canada. Treats from China have been linked to health problems in dogs.


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Its hard when your used to having that"perfect" dog and they die, i went through it...my Brandy was amazing in every way, and i was lost and im still grieving.....and then people see Abbey and they see the crazy mouthy puppy, who is actually getting so much better with patience and training and love...who is now almost 14 months, and crazy ears and all, i wouldnt trade her for the world...HOWEVER...i had GSD experience, i knew what to expect, and your not going to instantly get that great dog, it takes time and hard work, and not hitting or constantly scolding...same with kids....you get more flies with honey than you do with vinegar....

please stop hitting the dog, its a good way to make the dog aggressive.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

You can't expect a pup, yes 10 months old is a pup, to understand what you want. If you continue to "swat" or hit you will be successful in teaching her/him one thing to fear you.
I pup or dog isn't magically transformed into what you want over night. It takes time, patience and practice. What are you doing for exercise for your dog, that could explain some of the hyper activity.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

hey, you're the one who said it

"i need to stop being mean" 
"I hate to say it but I have swatted her with my hands or feet...I have to stop this!"

so why continue? gives you pleasure? power trip?


----------



## supercooper2010 (May 23, 2013)

please do not hit or swat your pup. I know it's hard but they just need to learn the right way with positive reinforcement. they learn good behavior by this. Good luck with your positve & calm outcome.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

She's an understimulated, bored, underexercised puppy with very little training, few rules and boundaries, and little (positive) attention. What's the mystery, here? Bored dogs will do negative things for attention too- hey, you're hitting her, but to her bad attention is better than no attention. This is the perfect example of how keeping one of these "velcro" dogs outside can be a disaster. It can be done right, but definitely not the way you're doing it.

You're expecting too much too soon, and not giving her the tools she needs to please you. There's no such thing as bad dogs- only bad owners. I'm sure your recently passed dog was great, but I'm sure he had an entirely different personality... and I'm sure it required a lot more time to train him than you remember. 

Up the exercise, a LOT. Up the training, a LOT. Practice NILIF, enforce rules and boundaries.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

lyssa62 said:


> can you guys who use the dried liver and stuff tell me the brand please..I am looking for some other good healthy treats for my girl. Thanks


I use Pro-Treat: Gimborn Pro-Treat® Freeze-Dried Chicken Liver for Dogs - Treats & Rawhide - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Spend time teaching her things that are fun for both of you. My son gets bored easily (and or tired from work all day) with our pup so I let him teach the gsd puppy "touch" while my son sits on the couch and "bang your dead" He is also working with our gsd now on the first few tricks to get a beer out the fridge! hes just on "hold" but since my son knows it will eventually get him a beer out the fridge (hes over 21..lol) he doesnt mind working with him. 
You dont have to be outside throwing the ball the whole time you work with your gsd, there are lots of things you can do with her while inside and relaxing. Search on utube for trick ideas and see how its done.

Our gsd likes cut up pieces of turkey hot dogs. We also use Zakes salmon treats and natural balance rolls


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Either seek professional help or rehome her to someone who wont hit her for any reason my 11 month old Dobermann ate my seatbelt in my brand new car but I didn't get mad it was my fault for leaving him in there she is only 10 months old only been with you for a week maybe she is not the one with a screw loose in her head maybe its you.


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

Honestly probably a troll out to get get a rise out of people.


----------



## Condo (Nov 29, 2009)

ditto


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

watkine said:


> Katy 10 months old is a very engergetic dog. I know she needs exersize and we play fetch till she wants to quit. Then i give her no more that 15 mins of training. She is doing well. Problem is I can go inside to get a beer and she acts like she just saw me and she has been alone for the whole night. I can not find any treats she likes. (really need suggestions). I just lost my Catahula Cur that was the most obediant dog (except for tearing crap up when unattended) he would do anything for me. Katy just seems to have a screw loose and I find myself getting REALLY mad at her. I rolled up a paper to stop her from juming and she has just about quit that but when I go out in the mornings she still does it horribly because she has not seen me all night. I hate to say it but I have swatted her with my hands or feet...I have to stop this! I have trained many other Dogs but I swear she has a screw loose or something. JUST LIKE DORY OFF NEMO!
> Good news is I have only had her for a week and she had NO manners at least she will sit and heel now. So how long or does the hyperness or absent mindedness ever end? And what is a good treat?? I will make her a good dog but I have never gotten this frustrated training any of my other dogs..Help:wild:



How bout not going in for a beer and giving your dog the attention she needs??...

Someone needs to take your rolled up paper and smack you with it to see how it feels. Then "swat" you with their hands and feet...

Your gonna make her a good dog??? Who is gonna make you a good owner???....


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

I do not want to upset you, I think that your problem is not your dog, but you. Your puppy is overexcited when she sees you, you excite her even more if you speak in high pitched voice, she recognizes your kicks as something OK, some strange sort of friendliness. You should build a new stereotype in order to break her old one, the habit to jump and run around. First of all - take her message "I'm happy to see you" not only positively, but exageratingly positively. Just mimic her behaviour, jump and run around her yourself, produce some hooting sounds to emphasize. You will see after 3-4 minutes she calms down because she doesnt want it from you, no dog would like it, she would probably look at you bewildered. Crouch in front of her, ask her to sit and pet her for some while talking to her in whispering low tones. After some time and several repetitions she will start acquiring sitting position faster just waiting for your desired touch. Her treat and treatment could be your attention only, she doesn't want any sweets, she wants you.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

you had her for a week and you are slapping and kicking her? Good god. Do you realize how long training takes? This is disgusting. You have not even bonded or anything. This whole thing sounds like a troll. You are ruining this pup.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> She's an understimulated, bored, underexercised puppy with very little training, few rules and boundaries, and little (positive) attention. What's the mystery, here? Bored dogs will do negative things for attention too- hey, you're hitting her, but to her bad attention is better than no attention. This is the perfect example of how keeping one of these "velcro" dogs outside can be a disaster. It can be done right, but definitely not the way you're doing it.
> 
> You're expecting too much too soon, and not giving her the tools she needs to please you. There's no such thing as bad dogs- only bad owners. I'm sure your recently passed dog was great, but I'm sure he had an entirely different personality... and I'm sure it required a lot more time to train him than you remember.
> 
> Up the exercise, a LOT. Up the training, a LOT. Practice NILIF, enforce rules and boundaries.



very nice advice you should be around more to give it  except remember lots of praise, gsds thrive on it. While watching some other breeds it seems like it doesnt matter that much to them. JMHO


----------



## Ursula (Jan 19, 2013)

Jordan1017 said:


> Honestly probably a troll out to get get a rise out of people.


Hoping for that too! 
Otherwise, there were great tips given...
Y


----------

